# The Boys are Seeing Red Again



## Hicatch

Once again we trecked down to the IRL for some more sight fishing and we weren't disappointed. The bite was early, short, but fast and furious. The boys landed three upper slot reds within 30 minutes and it was over as soon as it started. Despite that they left again with huge smiles and lasting memmories.

Trevor with a nice 26incher








Trevor with another pushing 24"








And Grant with a solid 27" fish...









We had packs of fish pushing by for about thirty minutes but it was tough to get them to bite. But when they did it made for some great drag screaming fun...They want to go again next week....


----------



## logandorn96

You know i'm probably the same age as your boys and yet never caught or hooked a red.. any general area where you were at? or is it a secret?


----------



## Hicatch

you have pm


----------



## Surfincb

Hicatch, I see you're in Palm Coast? We should hook up sometime. Have you been to Faver ***** this summer?


----------



## Hicatch

> Hicatch, I see you're in Palm Coast?  We should hook up sometime.   Have you been to Faver ***** this summer?


Sounds like a plan, shoot me pm with some specifics.....

I haven't been to Faver ***** this summer yet but have been up in Long Creek and the flats north of 206....Plan on heading back to Butler Beach for the new moon in September...


----------

